# Cedar plank used for decking?



## fly flinger (May 2, 2011)

I did a quick search for "cedar decking" and found nothing, but I am wondering about decking my jon boat with cedar planking, the same stuff that is used for traditional decking.

I was thinking that I would build up the frame similar to what everyone else is doing in using plywood. But then running the cedar lengthwise, with 1/8" gaps (for expansion). 

Has anyone else done this? Or is there a reason I'm not thinking of? Weight would be a concern, but I don't think it would weigh more than ply/carpet. I also think it would look nice and relatively unique. Obviously water would run right thru it, which would be nice for cleaning reasons, but any storage underneath would have to be drybag or sealed containers.

Thoughts?


----------



## rusty.hook (May 2, 2011)

Have you ever seen cedar shakes on a roof when it is dry, you can see thru the cracks, but add water, and they swell up. It's gonna do the same in a boat. If you add carpet on top, it will be constant contraction and expansion, jus' sayin'
If it was me, i would not do it.


----------



## Zum (May 2, 2011)

I think it would look great,not sure about the plywood framing though.
I also think once your fly line gets stuck in the those cracks and you loose acouple flies,you'll be thinking of another option.
I 've seen acouple on youtube(think european),they look great.
For a run around boat it be fine but for a fishing boat and especially a fly fishing boat,I think it be a pain..


----------



## hyzerbomber (May 2, 2011)

You might want to take a look at Mr.Green's post here:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18642&start=25

Plenty of drift boats in MT rivers with wood slat style floors. I have the same idea and want to stay away from carpet if possible. If done right you can always unscrew a board and retrieve any lost lures 

Have also thought of using this for treatment and avoid the entire urethane thing (could opt for cheaper (replacement) boards this way too):
https://www.valhalco.com/
--have not tried this stuff yet, still pondering--

You can plane down your decking boards to 5/8" and router some grooves underneath to further help lessen the weight. Thinking you could go redwood, cedar or even fur depending on if it will be left on water, outside or have a comfy home in a garage...


----------



## fly flinger (May 2, 2011)

Aha! Mr. Green's post shows me that someone HAS done it before! I was thinking of doing it very similarly to what he is doing.
To clear a few things up: 
No, I'm not thinking about carpet if I were to go with the cedar. If I went with the cedar, it would look exactly like what I have out my back door to my cabin: a cedar deck, sanded 3 1/2" x 5/4" boards with a penny wide gap between 'em (installed flush, but drying will lead to the gap), and Thompson Waterseal. I would probably screw the boards from underneath so that no screwheads show or cause splintering.

Also, while I do have concerns about the gaps, at 1/16" (when bone dry) that's not enough for even the thinnest portion of flyline to sneak into, muchless big flies.

And I don't think urethane would be the ticket on such a soft wood. Soaking the boards in Thompson's would probably work best.

Basically, it will come down to cost and weight. I plan on spending some time at Lowes/HDepot soon to weigh my options, cedar or ply/carpet.


----------



## bcbouy (May 2, 2011)

cedar is not very strong. i would be very careful jumping in.


----------



## fly flinger (May 2, 2011)

No, it's not the strongest wood, but it is light. The recommendation for joists is 16" on center. So far, the plan I have in mind, I have it supported 14" OC. My deck at my cabin is 16" OC and it has no noticeable deflection.
I'm having more worries about warping than strength right now, particularly at the ends of the platform. 
Cost wise, it looks as though the wooden deck I have in mind is about the same cost as a ply/carpet, pricing everything out at Lowes. A front deck extending over the second seat would be about $100, cedar or ply/carpet. And I am still drawing plans for a back deck. 
It is difficult for me to tell which would be more labor intensive, or which would last longer. Either way, if I get three years out of either, I'd be happy (and judging from what I have learned from others on this forum, by then I will probably have moved on to a bigger boat . . .).
The part of me who likes to do things unique is definitely leaning towards a wood deck. But the ply/carpet is tried and true, and that counts for a whole lotta something. . .
We'll see what happens, and either way, I'll make sure I post a build of my boat. Speaking of which, I brought her home last night. My wife isn't too happy with me right now. She likes our driftboat, which is bright blue with oak gunnels, seats, and accents, great lines, and is just really pretty. My jon boat is standard olive and relatively square. She thinks trout are pretty and pike are ugly (that part's not really debateable). But she'll get over it. She got over the 26 year old Grand Wagoneer I brought home after I got rid of the 3 year old Outback. \/


----------



## richg99 (May 2, 2011)

Built a cedar fence once. Cut grooves in the posts and slid the boards in. Two weeks later, all of the boards shrunk and dropped onto the grass. 

Lesson learned...cedar shrinks a LOT. Maybe an inch or more in an 8 ft section.

I suggest, if you go cedar, let it weather for a couple of weeks before screwing it down. regards, Rich


----------

